# Warning ! ( pet rats.)



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I just wanted to warn people who are considering getting a couple of rats, a little know fact is that rats carry the addictovirus that causes nearby humans to become addicted to rats, I personally have fallen victim to this syndrome. This is not unusual as I am personally very succeptible to rodent addictions however this particular strain has also affected my husband who is usually immune. He has been found holding the rats and when I suggested getting more rats he said yeah but I like these dumbo ones . Now he is talking about looking at cages so he can help choose the one he likes and moving things round so we can fit it in the lounge. So as you can see this addiction is very fast acting, please take precautions before it happens to you, unless of course this warning comes to late to help you.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

lmao at you :lol:


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

yeah.... i know it as GMR.......... (get more rats)... lol

usually comes with GMC too.... (get more cages)


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I really want some rats even though I didn't even really like them until today so I blame you


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

Lol....too late !


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I personally am unaffected by a rodant addiction


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

its too late for me TDM its taken me down !!!!!!!!! i long for dumbo rats


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I wish my OH felt the same way about horses. He has been so see mine twice and can't stand the smell...i was so hoping he would get all involved so i could spend more time at the stables!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Zayna said:


> I wish my OH felt the same way about horses. He has been so see mine twice and can't stand the smell...i was so hoping he would get all involved so i could spend more time at the stables!!


Oh no, he must be immune.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Haha, well at least it's a good syndrome to catch!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

marion..d said:


> yeah.... i know it as GMR.......... (get more rats)... lol
> 
> usually comes with GMC too.... (get more cages)


I always had GMC but I think I have definately come down with a serious case of GMR.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> I just wanted to warn people who are considering getting a couple of rats, a little know fact is that rats carry the addictovirus that causes nearby humans to become addicted to rats, I personally have fallen victim to this syndrome. This is not unusual as I am personally very succeptible to rodent addictions however this particular strain has also affected my husband who is usually immune. He has been found holding the rats and when I suggested getting more rats he said yeah but I like these dumbo ones . Now he is talking about looking at cages so he can help choose the one he likes and moving things round so we can fit it in the lounge. So as you can see this addiction is very fast acting, please take precautions before it happens to you, unless of course this warning comes to late to help you.


I have also heard of hamsteritis...is it similar?



marion..d said:


> yeah.... i know it as GMR.......... (get more rats)... lol
> 
> usually comes with GMC too.... (get more cages)


LMAO!!!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Goodness... TDM, do you mean you have never heard of the GMR Virus before?

It's a horrible affliction.





(not)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> I have also heard of hamsteritis...is it similar?
> 
> LMAO!!!


I think they are very closely related, I obviously have both conditions.



MerlinsMum said:


> Goodness... TDM, do you mean you have never heard of the GMR Virus before?
> 
> It's a horrible affliction.
> 
> (not)


They didn't come with warning labels, its just not right.


----------



## rosie75 (Sep 14, 2009)

You are definately too late for me, I didn't like rats 10 years ago, til OH wanted one, I said I will see them but thats it, I fell in love straight away
We now have 6 rats of our own, and though OH is usually quite conservative with pet numbers, he nearly kept all 5 baby boys, so I had to sell them fast. LOL
I must say the addiction has spread through the house


----------



## RattehChickidee (Sep 15, 2009)

Lol @ you TDM :lol:

I'm getting a case of GMC atm since mines beginning to fall apart.. well.. not really fall apart.. the door came off it's hinge and so I just replaced the hinge with 2 cable ties


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I personally am unaffected by a rodant addiction


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I do in no way have a rat addiciton. What, those wriggling things down my top? Erm.... I just have really eager boobies. They just really like you. No rats atall, no siree. 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> I do in no way have a rat addiciton. What, those wriggling things down my top? Erm.... I just have really eager boobies. They just really like you. No rats atall, no siree.
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Naughty "boobies"!!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> I do in no way have a rat addiciton. What, those wriggling things down my top? Erm.... I just have really eager boobies. They just really like you. No rats atall, no siree.
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


:lol: That must be what my problem is then - I don't have any rodents _at all!!!_


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I can't see the appeal of GMR. Not at all. Rats are vile, nasty, smelly, horrible & every other nasty word I can't think of vermin, full of diseases & they'll go for your jugular given the chance. I hate them!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> I can't see the appeal of GMR. Not at all. Rats are vile, nasty, smelly, horrible & every other nasty word I can't think of vermin, full of diseases & they'll go for your jugular given the chance. I hate them!


How do you feel about giant long tailed hamsters?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Didn't Manuel have one of these Siberian Hamsters in Fawlty Towers? Yes, they are OK, its just rats that are the Spawn of Satan


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

LOL I've got the hamster version! I'm coping quite well with it though


----------

